# Dirty tap water



## Truman42 (9/12/13)

This is the second time this has happened to me. I was filling my HLT from my front tap (using a bucket) and half way through looked into the HLT and noticed the water was a dirty colour.





I drained it all out and then filled a jug from my laundry tap and it was nice and clean.
You can see the diference in the photo below




I don't get why im getting dirty water from my front tap when it should be the same supply I get to the rest of the house. Im in a brand new estate so its not rust in the pipes and I use that tap regularl. Eventually the water does clear and Ive done many brews using this front tap since the last time this happened (which was at least 6 months ago) and the water has always been fine.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/12/13)

We used to play a game of shoving poo up into people's front yard taps....


----------



## Truman42 (9/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> We used to play a game of shoving poo up into people's front yard taps....


Well it didnt smell like poo, and it didnt taste like poo and you dont live in my estate so Im guessing it wasnt poo.... I hope..


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/12/13)

Hey guys, just a little transparent mod question.

Truman, do you have a question for this, or is it a general gripe. I personally would like to see a question of 'how do I fix this' and 'how does this affect beer'. Especially as it's in the ingredients section and this tends to be more technically-oriented.

I can't honestly claim to say 'keep it on topic' because nothing has been given info wise to reply 'on-topic' to.


----------



## Truman42 (9/12/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Hey guys, just a little transparent mod question.
> 
> Truman, do you have a question for this, or is it a general gripe. I personally would like to see a question of 'how do I fix this' and 'how does this affect beer'. Especially as it's in the ingredients section and this tends to be more technically-oriented.
> 
> I can't honestly claim to say 'keep it on topic' because nothing has been given info wise to reply 'on-topic' to.


It is a question... Has anyone had this or similar happen to them before? Does anyone know what the cause may be? 

Should I have posted it in general brewing techniques instead maybe? If so can you move it please?


----------



## MartinOC (9/12/13)

I'm in E. Doncaster & have noticed the same discolouration that eventually drops-out & throws a pinkish/orange residue. However, it's throughout the whole house, not just one tap.

I run all my brewing water through a bench-top filter & it's never a problem.


----------



## NewtownClown (9/12/13)

Making and posting an observation is against forum rules?

That should slim the site down somewhat.

On Topic:
Can it not be different quality pipe and fittings for for the yard water and for the house drinking and laundry water? Or even a different source (recycled grey water)?


----------



## Truman42 (9/12/13)

NewtownClown said:


> Making and posting an observation is against forum rules?
> 
> That should slim the site down somewhat.
> 
> ...


As far as I know from limited time working in the building industry its just one line to the house from the main supply. And if you have recycled grey water to your house the taps have to be marked as such. 

An estate next to mine has recycled grey water but their taps are painted purple and signed as recycled water. They also still have normal mains taps as well.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (10/12/13)

Maybe send your local council / water supplier an email, there could be an upgrade going on in your area.


----------



## shaunous (10/12/13)

Yeh I'd give the council a call. Could be due to mains repairs.


----------



## Droopy (10/12/13)

Looks like the local water pipes need a flush


----------



## shaunous (10/12/13)

My water comes from the local damn and water reservoir BUT taken from the mains lines before it's been through the cleaning process on its way into town, so my water is like that 24/7, flush it whenever I remember or It gets real bad (council meant to do it but they never do) and as we're at the end of the line, we get the odd toad and whatnot flying out, so that's pretty fun knowing you've been drinking that. Meant to boil, never have, although if we ever get around to having kids we will. Brewed with it once, never again.

Filled up a blow up pool last summer, couldn't see the bottom, bigger the vessel, the dirtier it looks.


----------



## Glot (10/12/13)

Sounds like a gripe to me but anyway, new estate, dirt in the mains. Settles in the pipes. Then when sufficient flow runs, stirs it up and out comes muddy water. Just run all the taps. If your neighbours have similar issues, contact the council or estate owner and have them flush out the mains. They do it all the time.


----------



## Truman42 (10/12/13)

It happened once before about 3-4 months ago. Then its been clean ever since until now. I will phone South east Water tomorrow and see what they can tell me. I was just curious to know if others have had the same happen to them.


----------



## shaunous (10/12/13)

Truman said:


> It happened once before about 3-4 months ago. Then its been clean ever since until now. I will phone South east Water tomorrow and see what they can tell me. I was just curious to know if others have had the same happen to them.


As I said, all day every day .


----------



## Maheel (10/12/13)

does the front tap have more pressure than the others

my front tap has super dooper pressure and the rest of the house is on a reducer (after said tap)

it seems to suck in anything that might have settled in the pipes from nearby

i called the water mob one time, left out a full 20L white bucket for them to look at and they flushed out the street mains and called me back to get me to re-test a few days later
1st time ever i got that sort of service


----------



## punkin (16/12/13)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/70471-garden-hose-water-is-it-so-bad/

More info in this thread.


----------



## law-of-ohms (16/12/13)

Maybe there is a mix of dissimular metals in the front tap line, brass / gal / stainless / other. could be causing rust deposits and they become dislodged.

I've seen it a few times now...


----------



## Truman42 (16/12/13)

Maheel said:


> does the front tap have more pressure than the others
> 
> my front tap has super dooper pressure and the rest of the house is on a reducer (after said tap)
> 
> ...


As a matter of fact it does have super dooper pressure compared to the rest of the house. Im still yet to call South east Water about it.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (17/12/13)

shaunous said:


> Yeh I'd give the council a call. Could be due to mains repairs.





Droopy said:


> Looks like the local water pipes need a flush


Ding ding ding!

We have had it happen to us a few times, call the council, they'll tel you if it's repair work or not, if it is just drain it till it's clean, if it's messed up pipes, the come out to your street and flush the street.


----------



## shaunous (19/12/13)

Don't rush them though, poor hard workers they are


----------



## heyhey (19/12/13)

It could just be sediment in the front tap line because you don't use it as often as the rest of the taps. If you live at or near the end of a court, it could make it worse than the average. You'd be surprised how much suspended solids are in Melbournes water supply. Those in the Upper Yarra Valley have it the worst.


----------



## William3265 (30/5/14)

There must be some issue in the pipeline of front tap.


----------

